# Egg Quiche Fattie “Throwdown Entry  #1”



## pensacolajim (Apr 9, 2009)

_Started with 6 hard-boiled eggs. Cut off ends to expose yokes. Rolled in sausage w/ bacon wrap._





_After smoke, I cut into sections and arranged them in a 9inch pie crust w/ a layer of sautéed onions on the bottom. I then filled the pie with a quiche mixture consisting of eggs, cream, basil, and oregano. Placed a lot of mozzarella and cheddar on top and baked at 350_° for 45 min



_Sliced and enjoyed!_


----------



## ksmoker (Apr 9, 2009)

Dude that looks great!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 9, 2009)

outstanding, jim!


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice!  You are really upping the ante on the fattie throwdown.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 9, 2009)

Jim that looks fantastic. 
Good job outta you.  Points


----------



## randocammando (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats looks TASTY


----------



## fire it up (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice job Jim.  I wasn't sure where you were going with it until I saw how you arranged the fattie on top of the quiche.
Really nice.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 9, 2009)

jim - you've inspired me - i think i'll try doing a couple of these for easter - 

would you mind posting a "shopping list?" looks like most or all of it is in the picture, but jsut want to make sure. 

1lb of sausage per fattie?

recipe for the quiche?


----------



## wutang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks good to me. Nice fattie/quiche pie.


----------



## rivet (Apr 9, 2009)

I now "used to" think Julia Child was great... this approaches food art, man.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello bar. I see Jim's put you waaaaaaay up there.

FireItUp, if you were gonna do a plaque for a winner.  May as well go ahead and get it ordered.  It's spelled PensacolaJim.

LOL


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 9, 2009)

i agree, dude - i thought my greek fatty was good, but both of jim's entries are extraordinary! the best so far for this throwdown ~


----------



## pensacolajim (Apr 9, 2009)

*Egg Quiche Fattie Recipe!*
_Hard-boil 6 large eggs_
_Cut off ends to expose yokes._
_Lay out on 1 lb. Jimmy Dean sausage._
_Sprinkle with paprika._
_Roll up and bacon wrap._
_Smoke and let cool._
_Cut in ¾ inch slices._
_Sauté 1 small chopped onion in a little olive oil till soft. _
_Spoon onion on 9-inch crust._
_Arrange fattie slices on crust, (I could only fit 5 on.)_
_*Quiche filling*_
_3 eggs_
_1 cup heavy cream (I used half and half}_
_½ teaspoon dried basil_
_½ teaspoon dried oregano_
_1 teaspoon salt_
_½ teaspoon pepper_
_Beat together and pour in crust._
_Top with _
_½ cup shredded mozzarella cheese_
_½ cup shredded cheddar cheese_
_Bake in pre heated oven 375_° _for about 40 minutes._
_Let cool slightly and serve._
Enjoy!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks, jim!


----------



## rivet (Apr 9, 2009)

By the way, isn't there a rule...somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... that say's if you win a fattie throwdown you have to be the ref for the next season's one? 

Summertime.

Just saying..... PensacolaJim might wanna be plannin'. Just sayin. I'm not giving up yet- the last Fattie has yet to sing!


----------



## jaye220 (Apr 9, 2009)

Another one?  Man, you are just cooking up some amazing fatties.  Very creative and looks delicious.  Great work.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually according to page 47 section c, subparagraph f, "Any winner of said fatty throwdown must and immediately provide all other entrants in said fatty throwdown with samples of winning fatty."

It's pretty deep in the rule book so I see how you may have over looked that one.  LOL

I don't think I want Jim judging my work.  It'd be like Michelangelo judging a kindergarten art class.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 10, 2009)

Interesting idea.  How did you come up with it?  Looks like it would taste good, too.


----------



## pensacolajim (Apr 10, 2009)

Dawn, I saw some of the ideas you came up with and decided I had better put some thought into mine.

A retired old bachelor has a lot of time on his hands, LOL


----------



## azrocker (Apr 10, 2009)

The bar has definetley been raise. Ingenuity, weave! POINTS!


----------



## jagerviking (Apr 10, 2009)

WOW, simply wow! that looks way to good!!!


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 10, 2009)

Fantastic! Way out there! Did I say fantastic!


----------



## mamunoz (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks freaking amazing!


----------



## txbbqman (Apr 10, 2009)

Jim I must say  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That is freaking awesome.

Well Played, I think you just made my mind up to sit out this throwdown and wait for the next one, seeing as how you gonna have to judge, which means you cant participate.....lol


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Great looking fatties Jim


----------

